# FE exam-better to take in MD or DC?



## neha_v80 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to take EIT with environmental engineering discipline. Should I take it in MD or DC ? Are there any advantages or disadvantages in taking it in DC Vs MD?

It is hard to find good books on Env. engg for EIT. Please recommend good books.

-Thanks,

Neha


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2012)

For the FE it doesn't really matter. They are transferable and accepted everywhere. Testing location would probably be the only difference as the only thing you are allowed for the FE exam is a calculator and NCEES provided pencils and equation book. Even if you bought one to study from, you have to use theirs on the test. I would buy a copy of the equation book to help with your studies so you are familar with it on test day


----------



## neha_v80 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

I did my undergrad from India and did Masters in US. Is it necessary to get transcript for undergrad when I apply to the state board?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say yes. you will likely need a foreign degree evaluation done as well before they will allow you to sit for the exam. Call the state board for their requirements.


----------



## aneesu786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Neha,

Start by registering yourself to take an exam (http://www.ncees.org/Exams/FE_exam.php) and you will find out what you need in order to sit for the exam. A friend of mine had to receive his India undergraduate transcripts in order to sit for the exam, which takes time.

Start the process as soon as you can, because the process will be longer for you as compared to an American undergraduate student.


----------

